# EGGS HATCHING???!!!



## turtleluv88 (Sep 21, 2012)

I came home to find one of my eggs has a crack in it and there is a drop of liquid coming out if it. The egg also looks like it's "sweating." Is this good??? Is it suppose to look like that???


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 21, 2012)

What kind of egg? Probably perfectly normal. You should know very soon!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 21, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> What kind of egg? Probably perfectly normal. You should know very soon!



They are three-toed boxies. And 65 days old. Very excited. The shell also looks like it's getting really thin. 

I'm trying to post pictures but I'm having some issues.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

*Best if you can post a good picture. I found two examples of my eggs for you!


Good!*






*Bad!*


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 22, 2012)

Try smelling the egg without disturbing it. If it's a bad egg then one good wiff should let you know.


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I know for sure that there is a babies in the eggs because I've seen them moving in there. 

Now I am really concerned because the egg has not made anymore progress from last night. Is this normal??? Shouldn't it be making a steady progress.

My temperatures are 83-84 degrees and humidity 80%. I never mist the egg. 

Please help I'm worried that he might of tried coming out too early. Is that even possible.



turtleluv88 said:


> Well I know for sure that there is a babies in the eggs because I've seen them moving in there.
> 
> Now I am really concerned because the egg has not made anymore progress from last night. Is this normal??? Shouldn't it be making a steady progress.
> 
> ...



I should also mention that I periodically candle the eggs without picking them up. This one was always laying on one side of the egg and now he seems to be laying on the opposite side. Is that normal?


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 22, 2012)

NORMAL, it's hatching. I usually will carefully wipe the liquid off with a tissue, so it doesn't block the hole/crack.Sometimes I open a small hole to make sure the hatchling is getting air. Maybe 1/8' x 1/8". You can also see if the hatchling is right side up. Misting won't hurt either. Good luck.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 22, 2012)

You definetely have babies on the way!!!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 22, 2012)

Ooooh, how exciting!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 22, 2012)

I have had them hatch anywhere from 3 to 48 hours from first pip. Watch the crack, sometimes you can see a slight movement there.


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I'm just really worried that everything isn't okay because there has still been no progress, and the little guy isn't moving in there. I'm really scared that he might of died. Shouldn't I be able to see him moving? He's been really active all the times that I candled before. 

Has anyone had this happen before?

Here are some pictures (I hope that they posted). The one that I candled it from a few weeks ago.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> *I have had them hatch anywhere from 3 to 48 hours from first pip.* Watch the crack, sometimes you can see a slight movement there.



*Same here!*


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 23, 2012)

UPDATE:

I'm afraid it looks like bad news. The little guy had not made it out of his shell. I'm beginning to think that maybe he was not trying to pip and the egg split prematurely. From what I can tell he looks like he could be ready to come out. The egg looks fairly soft and there is a dent in the side. When I candle it there are no blood vessels visible just the shadow of the little guy.

I'm not really sure what to do. I feel that it is evident that he has passed away. I'm really worried that something like this will happen to the rest.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep us posted! I hope your little guy is ok!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 23, 2012)

I was trying to be hopeful but now I'm almost positive that he has died. There is no movement in the egg and no blood vessels. Shell is really soft and there are little bugs crawling around it. I'm really sad. Just wish I could have saved him.


----------

